# Best age to litter train a rabbit? Holland lop easy to teach???



## loppylove (Sep 20, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone knows if its easier toteach a younger or older bunny???? and also does breed matter? is iteasy to teach a holland lop?


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

My understanding is they learn a lil better whenolder, due to being able to control things better. I have aholland and he was fairly easy to train once he hit about 3 months or alil more. Also, having them spayed/neutered seems to helplitter habits generally.


----------



## wintermelon (Sep 20, 2005)

what are the health problems HLs are prone to?


----------



## loppylove (Sep 20, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> My understanding is they learn a lil better when older, dueto being able to control things better. I have a holland andhe was fairly easy to train once he hit about 3 months or a lilmore. Also, having them spayed/neutered seems to help litterhabits generally.


Thanks, do you have any pictures of your holland lops?


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

*loppylove wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Myunderstanding is they learn a lil better when older, due to being ableto control things better. I have a holland and he was fairlyeasy to train once he hit about 3 months or a lil more. Also,having them spayed/neutered seems to help litter habitsgenerally.
> ...


How many do you want...(Corky's my baby).... LOL. He's the one in my avatar, and here's a link to my pic thread....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=7820&amp;forum_id=1

The first few are when he was very sick.... but if you keep going, they get MUCH better!  Enjoy!


----------



## Lissa (Sep 20, 2005)

Pristine is almost 4 months and she's starting to catch on a little.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2005)

I've found the best way to box train any rabbitis to have them spayed or neutered. I have three rabbits and that waspretty much what worked for us. 

With one of them, literally the day after we got him fixed, he stopped peeing outside of the cage.


----------



## loppylove (Sep 20, 2005)

*PuterGeekGirl wrote:*


> *loppylove wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *PuterGeekGirl wrote: *
> ...


VERY VERy cute pictures. ssoooooo cute and sweet!!!!!! congrats on some great bunnies~


----------



## loppylove (Sep 20, 2005)

so everyone does agree that "older andneutered/spayedis better" that what i though,soa6 month or older (soshe cangetspayed rightaway, and is also oldenough to learn) bunny is good


----------



##  (Sep 20, 2005)

I am curiousabout litter training an older rabbitalso ( holland , and blind ) . I have to sayI disagree with traing older being easier, if you put a litter box in at 8weeks and paper towel smellingof poo and pee an 8 week old willlearn to use it fairly fast , mine werewithin a week One was a Mini Lop ( blind also )andthe other a NethiDwarf, same with theLion Heads .


----------



## Lissa (Sep 20, 2005)

In my experience, it is much easier training a7-8 month old rabbit than it is training a 2-4 month old. Ithink it all depends on the rabbit though.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 20, 2005)

Pebbles was about 5 months old and justspayed when I adoptedher from thevet. She became verygood with the litter box in 5 to 7 days.

Rainbows!


----------



## loppylove (Sep 20, 2005)

i agree with you lissa.....im starting to thinkit all depends on the rabbit, gypsy proved that her experience has beendifferent from mine, which was older rabbits are easier to train, so ithink it does all depend on the rabbit. they ar eeach different andunique


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2005)

I had to re-train Chompers when I got him. He was a rescue, and I was told he was boxed trained. Yeah, right!

He was about 2 1/2 when I got him and not fixed. He did box trainquickly, but I think it's because he had already been trained at onepoint, but was so neglected that it wore off. 

With Abby, she was easy to train. I did what Gypsy said, with the papertowels and putting the poops in the box, but she wasn't fully traineduntil her spay.

Valuran used everything but the box to go pee. Usually the carpet. Assoon as he was fixed, he never peed outside of the cage again.


----------



## CorkysMom (Sep 20, 2005)

*loppylove wrote:*


> *PuterGeekGirl wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *loppylove wrote:*
> ...


Thanks!!!!


----------

